

Pie Charts No Longer Considered Harmful - nobody_nowhere
http://eagereyes.org/criticism/in-defense-of-pie-charts

======
mechanical_fish
No, the actual conclusion here is "for some simple problems, pie charts are
more useful than bar charts or tables".

This does not show that pie charts are not lousy. It merely shows that they
are not always the _lousiest_. Since tables aren't really much of a method of
visualizing data and bar charts are almost as lousy as pie charts, this isn't
saying much.

